
The Missing 11th of the Month - jsvine
http://drhagen.com/blog/the-missing-11th-of-the-month/
======
kseistrup
This article has already been submitted 3 times in the past 24 hours:

#
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10807381)
#
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10811902)
#
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10810564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10810564)

